# Foye out another 3 weeks



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> After Monday's practice, Randy Wittman gave an update on the conditions of Theo Ratliff and Randy Foye. Foye will miss at least three more weeks.
> 
> "(Foye's knee) is progressing good," said Wittman. "I think they said another three weeks is best for him right now. The thing is healing, it's just not all the way there the way they'd like to see it. What they are doing is an improvement so we'll continue on that course.


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/49292/20071119/foye_out_for_at_least_three_more_weeks/

poo


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yea, I've read about that last night. What a bummer.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

well god DAMN


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Rather be safe with him then have it come back to haunt us later on...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> Rather be safe with him then have it come back to haunt us later on...


very true


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It's pretty certain that he will return, at last, very soon as next week the earliest.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JuX said:


> It's pretty certain that he will return, at last, very soon as next week the earliest.


I actually think its been confirmed as a bit longer, maybe another 2 weeks or more

ill try and find the link between watching the hawks game (tide me over til minny/celts games start lol)


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

actually.... Foye is going in for scans tomorrow so we should know then exactly when he'll be back, ill update when i find out.. hopefully all is well


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

2 weeks at best.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I wanted to sit Adrian Peterson more since that looked ugly and it's the knee, and I want Foye to come back, pull a Willis and at least appear in a game for 10 minutes. Okay that's stupid but dang are we going past worst-case here? Is this D-Rob in 96-97 missing 70 games with a foot? (hopefully lol).

At least Peterson looks swell.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/news/randy_foye_update_071211.html

another 3 weeks... double poo


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

damn, this is McCants 2.0.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

as long as he comes back at 100% healthy really we cant be too concerned, not gonna make a lot of difference.... dont want to rush things


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Tests Monday could have him ready to go:



> Randy Foye, who suffered a stress fracture in his left kneecap during training camp, is scheduled to have another evaluation Monday, and preliminary reports are positive.
> 
> "Hopefully, he'll be cleared to go. He has no pain or anything," Wittman said.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

good news. i've been holding him on my fantasy team so hopefully he's almost 100%. i'm expecting big things from him.....dude will help u guys out alot.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I really want to see Foye in action soon. Wednesday's game they were talking about him being close, and that they are curious to see his game. They said that he looked very good before being hurt, like his ballhandling was improved a ton, hopefully he can drive at will and kick it to Jefferson, McCants.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

We really need his scoring too, if he and mccants can get into a rythm we have a solid 1-2-3 that can go for 20 a night


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It's obvious Jefferson cannot handle all the situation to win a game. It'd be cool to see a 1-2 duo, or maybe 1-2-3 young 3 musketeers. Foye doesn't need to rush himself, we're already tons of games behind and no way we will get back into competition, so it's like practice for Foye to get back in track and get prepared for next season if that's possible.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm sure he'll be eased back in, 15 minutes or so off the bench for the first couple of weeks.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

nother 2-3 weeks till he sees game action...........:azdaja:


----------

